# Dodge Durango With 28 Bh-s



## Michel44 (Feb 11, 2006)

I know that this subject is always approached, but I need all the info I can get. I am considering a 2003 Outback 28 BH-S ( 6200# when ready for camping) and the TV is a 2004 Durango 5.7 4x4 119" Wb, WD hitch with dual friction Anti Sway

Would anyone care to let me know if they have experience/ comments on this combo ? We will be driving on highways Max speed 110 Km/hr / 65 MPH


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I am also the owner of a 2004 Durango and I would not tow a 28' BH-S. You have the HEMI, but not the wheelbase.

I tow a 25RS-S..... with the 119.0" wheelbase, I'm at the limit, IMHO.

BTW, my DW will NOT drive or have another pick up again...since I'm a Mopar ONLY guy, the new 07 Chrysler Aspen with the HEMI will be our next TV !!!!!

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The GVWR of the 2003 28 BHS is 7000 pounds. Two numbers that you may need to acquire are the tow capacity of your TV, and the GCVWR, which is the maximum weight of the TV and TT. You should endeavour to never go pass these numbers, actually you should not exceed 80% of the tow rating of the truck. There are a few factors that will influence your tow rating, being the engine, chassis and the rear end ratio of the truck. These will make up the tow rating, and there is not much you can do to change these numbers.
Find out what you limitations are, and then look at what trailer you wish to tow. Good luck.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! action 
I can tell you first hand. We towed a 21RS for the past year with a 5.9 liter Durango, 2WD. (By the way,Towing capacity is a lil less with a 4x4). With our gear ratio, the tow capacity for the Durango was 7,900. That's per the dealer looking thru the VIN#. Your gonna add, roughly, bout 1000 lbs to the 28footers 7K lbs in "stuff". 
I just traded up to a Tahoe, pix not posted yet. There was a HUGE difference in handling. The power was definatly there. And ya, it was safe. (the 21). But with the wider wheelbase and well, I don't really know why







, but the Tahoe pulls it like a champ. hardly any whip if a bigrig comes up. Just tows more solid.
I hate to burst a plan, my new friend, you _MIGHT_ could pull it. It wouldn't be good on the vehicle and just not safe and NOT FUN! That's what camping is about.
The dealer will tell you it will and it probably will tow it. Like I said, For a year now, I've towed the 21 footer with a Dango, weight distribution hitch, sway bar.
I cannot imagine towing something 7 foot longer.
Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Good point Mark!!

Your gen1 Durango with the old 360 was a good rig, but that Tahoe has more wheelbase and power...good choice.

In Michel44's case, they have more than enough HP and Torque with the HEMI, the gen2 Durango could pull it, but not safely......

Michel44, as much as I love Dodge's, it you want an SUV type vehicle to pull that trailer, go with a Suburban or Excursion.

If you switch to a pick up, there are all types of trucks and opinions out there!!!! (I, personally, would switch to a HEMI Ram







)

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am pulling a 27RSDS with a 1/2 ton Suburban and wish it was a 3/4 ton. It pulls the trailer loaded (approx 7K) fine, we do keep the speed around the 55-60 mph range but it leaves me wanting a little more power in the hills. I think that the Durango would be a little small for a 28' camper.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would have to say not a good combo......The tail is going to wag the dog. However, there are plenty of other options out there that may fit your situation. Also, you did not mention your gear set. If you have 3.55's you are not going to pull much.

Don't want to burst bubbles, but we give honest opinions around here and we won't flame you.

Good Luck shopping!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

Sadly enough I have to agree with the others. Of course we want to you t have the perfect Outback for your family, but we also don't want to put you in harms way.

Drop down one size Outback or upgrade to a new TV...


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I pull a 2003 bh (no slide) with a 2003 chevy 1500hd crew with a 6.0. I have never pulled it faster than about 65, and have had a scare or two when a semi passes. This is the only travel tt/tv combo that I have pulled, but I would hate to have less wheel base or truck than I do now. That thing sticks out a long way behind the truck, and when it sways I can feel it. I like the looks of the Durango and have tried to convince the wife to trade in the mini-van for one, but I don't think I would pull the outback with. Hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Michel,

You mentioned in your email that you have the 3.55 axle. This is not a good ratio for towing a heavy trailer. My 28BHS, weighs over 6100 lbs. when loaded for a weekend outing. This is a family of 4, with normal "stuff" loaded, and two kids bikes attached to the rear of the trailer.

I initially had a Tahoe when we bought the trailer, but even though it has lots of power, the short wheelbase made it somewhat uncomfortable when towing in windy conditions. The decision to upgrade to a decent tow vehicle is almost a necessity if you want to tow this trailer with any degree of safety.

You can find references elsewhere on this forum, but the Durango would very likely have its vehicle and/or rear axle weight ratings overloaded with the tongue weight of the 28BHS, and the family and stuff in the vehicle.

While there are always some people who say you can do it, being safe, and feeling safe should be more important in your choice of trailer. (You can look at other options at the Ottawa RV show on March 3-5, Lansdowne Park)

Jevi


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome to the group
Like others have already said to much TT for the TV
2 choices smaller TT or larger TV
Good Luck on your decision

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i would never tow our 28bhs with ANYTHING smaller than our excursion. we knew when we bought the outback, we would have to move up to a 3/4 ton suv.

jmho

darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome. I have an '05 Durango with the hemi and and a 23RS. I can't wait to trade in my TV. I towed the TT 75 miles to the dealership for winterizing on a windy fall day and prayed during the whole trip. It was frightening! Don't believe everything the auto nor RV dealers tell you. Be safe. Be conservative. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Have to agree with everyone. If you can upgrade the TV you will be very happy with the 28BHS, or as others suggested a smaller Outback more suited to your TV.

I know from experience... We had an 02 28BHS and started out with a 1500 Suburban, 5.3 with a 3.73 rear. Sure, it towed it but loaded up with the family and gear the suspension on the 1500 while towing was marginal at best. We traded a 1 year old 'Burb for a 2500 'Burb 8.1 and a 4.10 rear. Took a bath on the trade but enjoyed over 30K in tow miles without a worry in the world. Well, except for the gas









Best of luck to you whichever way you decide to go. Happy Outbacking


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

PM responded to, but agree with others here.

Good Luck


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Power wise you'd be ok all though I'm worried for the on the 3:55 rear end. I was using gas 1/2 ton trucks and made out ok or so I thought until I upgraded the TV. I really didn't realize how far out on the edge I was. There is a lot of factors though that need to be considered. Distance traveled is probably the most important and amount of traffic. You could always slow down to 55 and be more comfortable but if you're going on a long trip it's unnerving having cars passing you all day. Especially the ones that pass you and slam on brakes to turn.







Bottom line for me was comfort and that comes with a price. Either with a smaller TT or a bigger TV.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

The 25 RSS is more than enough for our Durango. Hopefully the Hensley install in spring will dramatically increase the white knuckle syndrome....


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

We towed our 2002 Outback 28 Bhs with a Durango. We started out with a 24 foot Shasta and the Durango was fine for that. The Durango did pull our Outback, but we had a lot of sway with it, especially when trucks would pass us. We traded it in for a 1/2 ton Suburban and have no problems pulling it and have very little, if any sway.

The Durango got the job done, but it was pretty scary at times. Hope this helps.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We conversed via PM about this so you already know my opinion.

Best wishes with whatever you decide.

Wayne


----------

